# Crab Gravy....need a recipe



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I've heard of using fresh whole crabs, a long time ago, but I can't remember enough to attempt it. It seemed like you used the stock from the crabs....I dunno. Anybody?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Somebody??? Anybody??? HELLOOOOO.....

I am waiting to see a recipe for this too... I am wondering how the water would be if you just boiled the crab without heavy seasonings...

Brent


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Used to be a charter boat outta Pascagoula called the I'm Alone that had a cook on board who made crab meat and cheese omelets with Voulez sauce. The sauce was like a crab gravy. Best I recall this is it:
saute finely chopped onions and celery in butter and salt & pepper till clear, add a little pale colored roux and then fish stock (which he made from boiling all the bones and heads of speckled trout) add crabmeat and a little white wine. Be careful not to add too much stock or it will be too thin to add wine. Simmer for a short while and you have gravy. I like to put cajun seasoning in it, he didnt do it that way. It was the closest thing to crab gravy Ive had.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

CRAB GRAVY 

1/3 cup drawn butter
Juice from 1 lemon
1 tablespoon all purpose flour
1 ¼ Cup half and half cream
1 egg yolk
1 tablespoon snipped dill or chives 
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper 
salt and pepper to taste
¼ pound crabmeat
DIRECTIONS
1. Measure the first 7 ingredients into a blender mix until smooth.

2. Transfer to a small bowl and stand it over a pan of simmering water for about 10 minutes, stirring from time to time until it thickens and will coat the back of a spoon. 

3. Salt and pepper to taste. 
4. Mash the crabmeat with a fork and stir it in AFTER it has thickened.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

nopierpressure, That sounds pretty dern good! Have you made this before? Does it have a fairly strong crab/seafood/seawater flavor? I like it quite noticeable personally. I never expected one to _*not*_ use a stock of some sort.

Brent


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't made it yet. The gal who gave it to me called it "Crab Sauce" She said some folks call it crab gravy though. Let me know if it what you were looking for, heck... let me know if it isn't any count too! lol


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

both sound great, the 1st sounds like gravy the second sounds like a sauce. gonna try both, thanks for the idea


----------

